# How-To: Simple Haunted House-Tent



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Instead of tape to secure to the top of we found office clips or blinders work great. We also use clips to secure the plastic to the legs.


----------



## AvidHaunter (5 mo ago)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Instead of tape to secure to the top of we found office clips or blinders work great. We also use clips to secure the plastic to the legs.


Resourceful!


----------



## Titoz (12 mo ago)

What was the size of the canopy?


----------



## AvidHaunter (5 mo ago)

Titoz said:


> What was the size of the canopy?


Titoz, I used what was available to me at the time. Which was a 10'x10' slant leg blue canopy from Walmart for about $40. It would be easier and better to have a straight leg with white canopy for easier construction, operation and heat control if in warmer environments. That one only cost $10 more https://amzn.to/3QLRbXU


----------



## Titoz (12 mo ago)

Ok I got a 15x15 canopy that I used tarps to make walls, but this year I wanna make an extension with the tarps with the canopy to make a longer walk through.


----------



## Titoz (12 mo ago)

AvidHaunter said:


> Titoz, I used what was available to me at the time. Which was a 10'x10' slant leg blue canopy from Walmart for about $40. It would be easier and better to have a straight leg with white canopy for easier construction, operation and heat control if in warmer environments. That one only cost $10 more https://amzn.to/3QLRbXU


Ok I got a 15x15 canopy that I used tarps to make walls, but this year I wanna make an extension with the tarps with the canopy to make a longer walk through.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm going to claim fuzzy tired brain so I don't recall the size of our 2 canopies but here's our set up back in 2010 we had our 2 canopies set up and then connected to to others canopies I think in the end we had like 5 or 6 canopies of different sizes linked up using long sheets of black plastic held in place with office clips and amazingly enough it all held up in the rain we had that night. We have managed in more recent years to link up 3 canopies and a Harbor Freight portable car port using black plastic and office clips. Also we use Habor Freight cargo nets on the roofs to hang light weight things from.... we did a dark room with pool noodles hanging down from the nets so in the dark people would bump into pool noodles either split up the sides or covered in fuzzy yarn.


----------



## AvidHaunter (5 mo ago)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I'm going to claim fuzzy tired brain so I don't recall the size of our 2 canopies but here's our set up back in 2010 we had our 2 canopies set up and then connected to to others canopies I think in the end we had like 5 or 6 canopies of different sizes linked up using long sheets of black plastic held in place with office clips and amazingly enough it all held up in the rain we had that night. We have managed in more recent years to link up 3 canopies and a Harbor Freight portable car port using black plastic and office clips. Also we use Habor Freight cargo nets on the roofs to hang light weight things from.... we did a dark room with pool noodles hanging down from the nets so in the dark people would bump into pool noodles either split up the sides or covered in fuzzy yarn.
> View attachment 768004


Nice! Tents are an easy way to create an outdoor haunt or extend yard maze, garage or house haunts


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

AvidHaunter said:


> Nice! Tents are an easy way to create an outdoor haunt or extend yard maze, garage or house haunts


I agree using canopies is so easy to set up and move to different places when needed. We've done ours in several different places over the years.

Here's that 2010 event with us linking up to other canopies








I will also suggest to make the "rooms" feel different then just plain old black I hang with office clips scene setters...


----------



## Jessicamichle (2 mo ago)

Hello, I agree that converting a canopy into a tent is a good idea. This was something I'd done before. We planned a one-day camping trip to the hilltop last month. We were nearly to the top of the hill when it started to rain. Due to the high winds, we were unable to set up the tent. Suddenly, my friend took the canopy from the bag and connected the legs of the canopies, then covered the canopy held in place with clips with long plastic sheets, and it all held up in the rain we had that night. As a result, if we have a canopy, we can easily transform it into a canopy tent.


----------

